
Crosshatch Automata - beefman
https://medium.com/@kjetil.golid/automaton-visuals-90bdd9f73286
======
ChrisGranger
What a strange coincidence... just last night, after reading about the death
of designer Jorge Zalszupin and searching for information and photos of his
work, I stumbled upon a piece of wall art from 1980 that clearly uses these
techniques. It took a bit of effort to retrace my steps to find it, but here
it is:

[http://www.nohomodern.com/index.php?pageID=13&listID=2174](http://www.nohomodern.com/index.php?pageID=13&listID=2174)

I love a strange synchronicity like this.

------
beefman
Play with it here: [https://generated.space/sketch/crosshatch-
automata/](https://generated.space/sketch/crosshatch-automata/)

